# SIMS clinic in Dublin



## bookworm97 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey ladies! I posted not long ago, asking about Origin in Belfast. Since my DH and I currently live in Germany I've been trying to do as much research on clinics as I can. We have appointments at both Origin in Belfast and Sims in Dublin for when we are visiting family over Christmas. After doing much research, and reading posts on here from you lovely ladies, I think I'll go with Sims in Dublin. They test for immune issues and seem to be more "on top" of things than Origin. Our first appt is a consultation, but I'm hoping maybe I can talk them into at least testing my AMH, since it's never been checked before. (I have 2 failed ICSI cycles under my belt at this point). Does anyone have any info or advice to give regarding Sims? It would be much appreciated! Cheers!

Kelly


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hi bookworm,
i think i spoke to you on here b4 with an input to your decision  

all i can say is good choice and i wish you the very best of luck... although it has been a while since i attended sims, they are very thorough and they helped me achieve my 1st ever pregnancy...

i will try and answer any question you may have but they are very informative so just look forward to your consultation...

all the best,
lisa x


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi bookworm

I've been with sims a few times so happy to help with any questions of I can.

Also been with origin once and you've definitely chosen the more superior clinic  

You might want to ring or email sims and ask to be booked in for bloods on the day you have your consultation, that way if they agree to do the amh test, which I'm sure they will as its quite basic, you'll have your slot with the nurses.  If its not a busy day they might be able to fit you in but some days can be hectic so best to have your appointment. Just ask reception to book you in for bloods with the nurses just after your consultation.

Another thought.  Have you been tested for immune issues?  If this might be an issue for you, Sims do their own version of the Chicago bloods to test for natural killer cells and cytokines.  But I think they only draw blood for it on a Tuesday so maybe good to have your appointment Tuesday morning so they can do bloods (amh and Chicago bloods) afterwards.  Think they do bloods up til about 12 so they can get them to lab and get results back that afternoon, except cbloods, they take til Friday to get results back.

Hope this helps
De


----------



## bookworm97 (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks for the replies ladies! 

DE43 - thanks for the advice. I'll give them a call in the next couple days to see if I can at least get my AMH drawn the same day. As for the immune testing, yes, I'm wondering if, after 2 failed ICSI cycles in which I was also a poor responder, I don't maybe have some immune issues. I'm not sure if I'll be able to get my Chicago labs drawn on the Tuesday we will be there seeing as that's Christmas Eve.....guess it wouldn't hurt to ask tho!


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

Bookworm
I think def worth asking.  If they're open Xmas eve then lab may well be too.  Only issue is if they can store the bloods for a few days til they're able to test them.  Still worth as,ing.  Good luck.
X


----------



## MrsMacB (Nov 25, 2013)

hi DE43
I have had 2 failed ICSI with the HARI clinic in Dublin. I felt that they couldn't bring me forward anymore and wasn't happy with a few things.
I was like yourself looking for where and I SIMS seemed to come up best.
I attended their open day last sunday. I was impressed with allot they said and shocked that some of the things the HARI didn't do as test wise that the SIMS did at the beginning. It has made me think of changing clinic a good decision.
I am in the process of filling in their application form and will send them my medical notes from the HARI and see how a consult goes but will enjoy Xmas and do the consult in the new year


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

i too am thinking of going back here as i have just been given the opportunity from one of the directors, they have advertised an egg share scheme but as of yet do not have it up and running so after an email conversation explaining this that i was going to go to the mainland for this treatment, the dr in question has offered to let me egg share with them although i am in 2 minds as of yet because i fly to london on wednesday for the initial consult but then sims is on my doorstep now since i have moved to dublin and i am in a dilemma, the only down fall is i could be waiting a little longer with sims regarding a match and i am eager to get started!!!!  

love this clinic though and i love the staff  

good choice to anyone who chooses them xxx


----------



## bookworm97 (Sep 10, 2013)

ICSI Bitsy- that's a very tempting offer!   I only wish I ever made enough eggs during stims that I could actually share. I barely produce enough for myself.    Good luck to you and I hope whichever clinic you go with you get your BFP!


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

i no its all very exciting...after london on wednesday ill make my decisions... 

thanks so much and i really hope you get your bfp too...

good luck x


----------

